

Tinted Glass Spectacles c. 1830 - benbreen
http://twonerdyhistorygirls.blogspot.com/2011/12/tinted-glass-spectacles-c-1830.html

======
wazoox
This is a really interesting blog. Follow the links to past articles :)

